# Hundreds of free patterns from Spotlight Australia



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.spotlight.com.au/projects/?craft=knitting-crochet


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

I like this type of web site. Not just names but pictures too.

Gee, I just noticed, I've been a member 2 years today.


----------



## alfief (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

some nice patterns, thanks for the link.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link Helen.


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Love this wee aran jumper: http://www.spotlight.com.au/projects/aran-jumper/


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Love this wee aran jumper: http://www.spotlight.com.au/projects/aran-jumper/


That is a nice one just printed it off for myself. My yarn ordered from UK just arrived this morning and just happens to have blue 4ply yarn in it, just ideal for this.
Many thanks Helen


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for this site


----------



## Jitterbug (Oct 4, 2014)

Great site. Have found a few pattern to print out. Just went to page 30 and will look at the rest later.
My problem is all are in AU crochet instructions/stitches.
Have to find a conversion sheet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks, I just had a quick look and already like some patterns


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks! I downloaded the ladder top.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, this site has allot of good stuff.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

MORE FREE PATTERNS, HELP, I NEED PATTERNS ANONYMOUS!!!!!!

But I also thank you for the new (to me) site. Will have to go through it soon.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Lots of great patterns..thanks....I should be cooking supper!!


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

interesting place to browse- Thanks for the link!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice and thank you.


----------



## janquito (Apr 22, 2011)

Jitterbug said:


> Great site. Have found a few pattern to print out. Just went to page 30 and will look at the rest later.
> My problem is all are in AU crochet instructions/stitches.
> Have to find a conversion sheet. Thanks for sharing.


http://www.spotlight.com.au/projects/crochet-conversion-chart/


----------



## janquito (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this site. I found quite a few patterns that I downloaded.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the link I have it saved.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> http://www.spotlight.com.au/projects/?craft=knitting-crochet


Thanks Helen. Have downloaded a couple of the baby patterns and bookmarked the link. :thumbup:


----------



## VivienT53 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

